# White Liberal Homosexual agenda, not what black people need.



## 52ndStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that 
are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.

The black family structure has always been based on the black male and the black female.
Here now we have white liberal Democrats trying to bundle a perversion called homosexual
marriage, and homosexual rights , with minority issues.

They are claim that people who engage in a sexual perversion must get minority status
and have civil rights. And are saying that their  homosexual perversion issue, is the same as the struggle black people had during the sixties with civil rights.

This and other issues these white liberal homosexual sypathizers are combining with 
Democratic liberal issues, must be scrutinized by members of the black community.
We should not be a part of  a political party that wants to promote homosexuality or any other perversion.

Black people must resist being brainwashed into accepting homosexuality as "normal" or as an "alternative lifestyle"
it is not.! It is just another attempt at genocide of the black race. As homosexuals can not reproduce themselves.
Just as drugs, AIDS, Gang vilolence, were introduced into the black community, so is this scurge of homosexuality, and homosexual marriage being presented to blacks, by white America.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that? 

And, I might point out, 70% of black children are born to single mothers. What 'black family structure'?


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.  Once they go through these groups, they start all over again.

90% white, mostly Christian.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.  Once they go through these groups, they start all over again.
> 
> 90% white, mostly Christian.



Like I said, you're a liar... an intellectual lightweight who resorts to lies because the truth doesn't suit your political agenda.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.  Once they go through these groups, they start all over again.
> 
> 90% white, mostly Christian.



Black people are %95 percent Christians.
Mostly Black and heterosexual.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> The black family structure has always been based on the black male and the black female.



No, the black family structure is based on the black female, six "shorties" fathered by six different "baby daddies", four of whom are in state prison and none of whom pay any support much less know the names or whereabouts of their offspring, and a white-paid welfare propping the whole mess up.

There is not a single white homosexual on the planet who's even remotely responsible for this.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > The black family structure has always been based on the black male and the black female.
> ...



Yes, you are right, there is a disporportionate amount of black males in the American 
prison system. My point is the black family structure is based on male and female, not
this bizzaro world ,alternative lifstyle, homosexaul man man , woman woman aberration
of nature.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.



The left wing hates whites, straights, Christians, soldiers, sailors, police, farmers, beauty pageant contestants, cheerleaders, football players, taxpayers, mechanics, anyone who works with his hands, country music fans, NASCAR crowds, hunters, gun owners, cowboys, cowgirls, engineers, mathematicians, priests, preachers, blondes, the blue-eyed and the able-bodied.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

Now they are trying to force their white liberal homosexuality down the throats of the U.S. military.
But the U.S. Marine corps say they will not accept it.
Obama and the democrats are commiting political suicide with this issue, it will come back to haunt all
Democrats  in a negative way.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! Homosexuals cause black genocide...you should write science fiction.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.  Once they go through these groups, they start all over again.
> ...



And Democrat.  

Because the Democratic Party is a coalition Party made up of blacks, browns, whites, gays, straights,  feminists, Christians, atheists, Muslims, liberals, conservatives, scientists, college professors, soldiers and the list goes on.

Most of these groups are despised by the Republican base.  We all know it.  It's no surprise.  So I guess you had  point, who knows what it was?


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



why are you racist against whites?


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.
> ...



The left wing doesn't HATE anybody.  Just right wing policies that hurt America.  Besides, look at your list.

Soldiers voted 6 to 1 for Obama.

Football players?  I bet the majority are Democrat.  

Gun owners?  Obama expanded gun rights more than any president in decades.

Engineers, mathematicians?  Only 6% of Scientists are Republican.

I think you need to "whittle down" your list Slim.  Looks like you been tast'en too much "moonshine".


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



No. Can you please get your bullshit straight? You keep doing this. You refer to this statistic about 'all blacks vote democrat'. The truth is that most blacks don't even fucking vote - you moron.


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



the left HATES many people, you  partisan hack douchebag.  and there's no way soldiers voted 6 to 1 for obama you lying sack of shit.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Uh, hello!  Many gays, straights, feminists, Christians, atheists, liberals, conservatives, scientists, college professors and soldiers ARE white.  

Project much?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Was the surgery painful? The one where you replaced your mouth with your ass? You keep talking out of it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 20, 2010)

Blacks expect the same government that enslaved them to set them free. How does that work?


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


so stop making racist comments against whites, fuckstain.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Blacks expect the same government that enslaved them to set them free. How does that work?



Can one presume that black don't like being free? They prefer to be Nannied, perhaps?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Where do you get this silly information from...or do you just follow sterotypical thinking?


> In the 2000 presidential election, the Census Bureau said nearly 13  million African-Americans voted  84.2 percent of the 15.3 million who  were registered, and 56.8 percent of all African-Americans who were both  citizens and old enough to vote.


African-American voters*& the 2004 elections - News - Black History Month - msnbc.com


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



I'm sorry, they gave money to the Obama campaign at the rate of 6 to 1.

According to an analysis of campaign contributions by the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics, Democrat Barack Obama has received nearly six times as much money from troops deployed overseas at the time of their contributions than has Republican John McCain, 

Troops Deployed Abroad Give 6:1 to Obama - OpenSecrets Blog | OpenSecrets







Look at those soldiers.  Black, brown, white.  The Republican Party is 90% white.  Do you guys really think you represent the military?  Remember when McCain wanted to cut benefits to keep soldiers in the military?  When Rumsfeld told the families of soldiers who were being kept past their return date, "Too bad"?

Those soldiers know what Republicans have said about their "Commander in Chief".  They know Republicans let Bin Laden go.  They know Republicans threw their lives away in Iraq.  Just because the Republican base is a bunch of fools, don't make the mistake the military is.  Because it's not.  And they won't forget what you have done to their Commander in Chief.  No one will.  Believe it.

Oh, by the way.  That picture is from Obama celebrating Veterans Day with real live soldiers.  Republicans said he didn't celebrate Veterans Day.  Talk about "lying sack of shit".


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



A blog.... I'm convinced now.  
You get more and more stupid with every post you make.  It's amazing.  I don't know if you have hydrocephalus, if you were dropped on your head as a child, or what the hell your problem is.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



So show me the "racist comments" against whites "toe jam slurper".


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I got it from the actual official stats, not Black History or MSNBC. I don't know why I prefer the actual factual source to the spun stuff, I just do. Call me pedantic.


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I don't have time to go through half the posts you ever made.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Actually, I'm calling your statement bullshit. Census statistics outweigh the biased opinion of someone that buys into the notion that blacks are stupid, lazy, and don't vote. Oh, and want to be nannied.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Fool.  You have Google.  Find out where I'm wrong.  You won't be able to.  Start with, "the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics".

Right wingers don't even add links 99% of the time.  So quit complaining about mine.  Find one that shows something different.  

Obama Out-raises McCain 6-to-1 Among Deployed Service Members

Obama Out-raises McCain 6-to-1 Among Deployed Service Members  The Washington Independent

Deployed Troops Donate to Obama 6-1 Over McCain

Deployed Troops Donate to Obama 6-1 Over McCain |

Military donations favor Obama - USATODAY.com

Military donations favor Obama


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


As far as I can tell, you dissed the Republican base so that is being interpreted as racist.

In this thread CG has dissed black voters...so with the same logic we can conclude that CG is racist.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Call away. It matters not to me. I got it from the census bureau. 

And why are you suddenly bringing up shit about people buying into the notion that blacks are stupid and lazy? Are you trying to insinuate that I said that, or I think it? Please feel free to point out one single post from me that claims either of these.


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



she said the obamas are probably racist.  does that count?


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



You could go through every post and you wouldn't find a single racist comment against white people.

However, saying the Republican Party is 90% white and the majority are racists is merely a statement of fact.  Just look at what right wingers on this site have to say.

The majority of Democrats are also white.  But those whites include gays and feminists and atheists and scientists and others we all know and can agree the vast majority of Republicans despise.  Pointing that out is not racist.  It's just the way the vast majority of the Republican Party is.  It's a fact.  It's the truth.  It just "IS".


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'm sorry.  Did you say something?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You cannot back up your claim that the majority of Republicans are racists. That is not a fact, it is your opinion. A really, really stupid opinion. 

You're as big an idiot as 52nd Street.


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



bigger.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Exactly what did I say that 'dissed' black voters? Nothing. 

Rdean is the one who disses blacks by constantly claiming that 'all blacks vote democrat' and other such bullshit. I treat blacks the same way I treat everyone else.... as individuals. I don't judge all liberals by the moronic statements of those such as yourself and Rdean.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I didn't say 'probably', I said in my opinion, they are.


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



ok.  so I need to know if that counts.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



I'm expecting to be very valid.... to total fucking idiots. I find it sad that we have trivialized such a major issue. These days, anyone who dares criticize anyone who happens to have a different skin color is called a racist by idiot lefties.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Saying the majority of Republicans don't like those groups I listed isn't a "diss".  It's a fact.  
When Republicans call Obama, "Nazi, Communist, Marxist, Muslim, the anti Christ", and all the other things they are saying, they are just making that up because they hate him.  He hasn't done anything close to the accusations coming from the majority of the Republicans.  Bearing false witness is most definitely a sign of racism.  

Especially, when Republicans print such things as these and use them at actual poitical events.  Oh, but then they apoligize:







And, of course, the canned apology from Diane Fedele, the person responsible for the image: 

"I apologize to anyone who was offended because that was not my intent," said club President Diane Fedele. "It was poor judgment on my part. It was strictly an attempt to point out the outrageousness of Obama's statement that he doesn't look like all those other presidents on the dollar bills."


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Alan Keyes are Michael Steele are black.  Once again you lie.  I never said, "all blacks vote democrat".  You guys are so very dirty.  You lie and lie.  You accuse me of lying, but it's you.

Is your lying an "addiction"?  A "fetish"?  I would be interested in knowing.


----------



## jillian (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?



because republican policies are anti-minority.

but... i've always said that if the repubs smartened up, they'd realize that most black voters are conservative christians and are a natural constituency.

but then they couldn't pursue the southern strategy. they'd actually have to do stuff besides scare white voters.

that's why...


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> ...



Actually, I was trying to get 52nd Street to realize what a total moron he is.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You constantly claim that 'all blacks vote democrat', rdean. That's not a lie. I know, because I've challenged you on it before.... on more than one occasion. I guess you have finally realized what a fucking moronic claim that is. So, no. I don't lie. You do. Again and again and again. And it is really boring. 

And.... just for fun.... who exactly is this 'you guys' that I am supposed to be part of? Republicans? Guess again, idiot.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> because republican policies are anti-minority.


Which ones?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The left called Bush the same kind of shit, so why do you expect your boy to be treated differently? Because he's black? Well, guess what? Most conservatives don't give a shit what color skin he has - we just don't like his policies. Try and wrap your small brain around that fact, why don't ya?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


You cannot back up your claim that the majority of blacks don't vote. That is not a fact, it is your opinion. A really, really stupid opinion.

You're as big an idiot as 52nd Street.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Nov 20, 2010)

This thread proves my theory that retard troll threads always attract more retarded tolls.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Nov 20, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
> Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.
> 
> ...



When are you just going to come out of the closet?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> 
> And, I might point out, 70% of black children are born to single mothers. What 'black family structure'?



That doesn't mean there's no "family structure", it just means that it's beginning to crumble but then again that's a problem that's been occurring in America in general for years.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



If you were to thoroughly research the subject, you would see that, historically, I am accurate. That is not dissing blacks - it is simply stating a fact. Of course, had you bothered to discuss it, rather than rant, you would have asked me why that is. I would have responded that, in my opinion, neither party attracted blacks because blacks felt both lacked any  empathy towards them. And blacks were right. Now, that is different. The Democrats treat blacks as a 'pet project'. They don't give a damn about the problems that afflict the black community. They pander to them for the votes but they don't address the major problems.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

52ndStreet is no moron or idiot, he is a black male who is knows that the white liberal democratic agenda, is not an agenda black people need to blindly follow or accept.
Not all Republicans dislike blacks or minorities. This is false democratic propoganda aimed at keeping blacks away from the Republican party.

Blacks need to separate from the White liberal democratic agenda, because it includes ideals and issues
that are not based on black family values, ie; homosexual marriage, and homosexual ideology.
We must let white liberals know that we don't want them, or their perverse agenda.!!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


You didn't say historically. You stated it as if it was a current fact. It is not.

Good work in the second part of your rant calling black people stupid.


----------



## hortysir (Nov 20, 2010)

Racism AND Bigotry in one thread!!!



What a fucking loser


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I don't need to guess. I know you are lying.  I have never said that.  Has the peroxide reached your brain?  Or are you simply practicing your "morals" and "values"?


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Pet Project?  That is so incredibly idiotic.  You demonstrate once again the ignorance of the vast majority of the Republican Party.

Ah, but what can you expect?  The Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian.  They ARE one gigantic block who merely tolerate "others" as long as they toe the party line perfectly.

There is NO gigantic group within the Democratic Party calling the shots.  Sure, the majority are white, but within that white are gays, atheists, feminists, scientists, Christians, liberals, conservatives, Jews and other groups.  There is NO big group of white people who are 90% the same.

So when you guys talk about the Democratic Party as if it were one big monolith, you only prove your idiocy over and over again.  The Democratic Party is NOT the Republican Party.  The Democratic Party is much more "complex".  Not the "simple" black and white that rules the Republican Party.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Yea sure, we all went after Bush's race and religion.  And we insisted he wasn't a citizen.  I forgot.  Umm, just to refresh my memory, could you please post those links again?  About Bush I mean?


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> 52ndStreet is no moron or idiot, he is a black male who is knows that the white liberal democratic agenda, is not an agenda black people need to blindly follow or accept.
> Not all Republicans dislike blacks or minorities. This is false democratic propoganda aimed at keeping blacks away from the Republican party.
> 
> Blacks need to separate from the White liberal democratic agenda, because it includes ideals and issues
> ...



Why not separate the races altogether?

You'd think that if anything would cure race relations in America, it would be the election of a black president.

But if anything, race relations have only gotten worse.

It's hopeless.  Blacks and whites are just WAY too different to co-exist well in the same society.  I say we cut our losses, let bygones be bygones and move the hell on.  We'll trade a few food drops for some basketball players every now and then, but that'll be about it.  

It's funny...  whites who move away from black-heavy places are never heard to say, "You know, I really miss blacks..."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet is no moron or idiot, he is a black male who is knows that the white liberal democratic agenda, is not an agenda black people need to blindly follow or accept.
> ...



You thought that post up all by yourself, stooge?

A wall has a higher IQ than you.

Go back to masturbating in your room.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> 
> And, I might point out, 70% of black children are born to single mothers. What 'black family structure'?



The other 30% are born to double mothers?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.
> ...



No.

That would be the right wing.

They just hate. Which is fine. You can hate all you want. It's a free country.

But the United States Constitution basically says keep that shit to yourself.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

What the hell does "family structure" even mean?  You do realize the American view on that topic has changed frequently throughout our history, right?  It's a myth.  There's no such thing.  Family is best left to the people IN IT, not some schmuck on the internet telling anyone else how they ought to live their life.

Homosexuality isn't something people choose.  Which means you're either gay and open, or gay in a "family structure" that doesn't actually work.  Forcing people to go against their emotions because of your homophobic irrationality is just worthless and counter-productive. 

This isn't a race issue.  Just because being blacks and homosexuals are both minorities in this country and share that one title in common does not mean they are the same.  Minority politics are designed to help minority groups.  Simple as that.

Please take your homophobia elsewhere.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 21, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> ...



I know. And it started to crumble because of the Democrats. Also, generally, blacks are no different from whites. Or hispanics. Shocking, I know! I wish someone could explain to me why the hell someone's skin color makes them different to anyone else.


----------



## IanC (Nov 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



hahaha. Only a rhetorical question I presume.


----------



## Tank (Nov 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I wish someone could explain to me why the hell someone's skin color makes them different to anyone else.


Evolution of Skin Color in Humans


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 21, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> What the hell does "family structure" even mean?  You do realize the American view on that topic has changed frequently throughout our history, right?  It's a myth.  There's no such thing.  Family is best left to the people IN IT, not some schmuck on the internet telling anyone else how they ought to live their life.
> 
> Homosexuality isn't something people choose.  Which means you're either gay and open, or gay in a "family structure" that doesn't actually work.  Forcing people to go against their emotions because of your homophobic irrationality is just worthless and counter-productive.
> 
> ...



No one is "Homophobic" , I am not afraid of homosexuals, I just don't want their issues
bundled with black issues, in a Democratic liberal party, that has sold out to the homosexuals with political power in this country. The scientific data is not diffineitive enough to say that homosexuality is something that people have no choice in selecting.
It is a lifestyle that is in fact chosen. A perverse one at that. 

When the homosexual global conspirators, are now trying to activate their Judges, and 
other homosexuals in the Judicial system to legislate laws legalizing homosexual sodomy,thus forcing the majority heterosexual populace into accepting their homosexual lifestyle ,without any kind of popular vote, ie, homosexual marriage, this is what I am not in favor of.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 21, 2010)

You don't get to vote on civil rights. If you did, you'd still be stuck in Jim Crow world.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
> Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.
> 
> ...


Drugs, AIDS, gang violence, unwed mothers.  And you think that a "gay agenda" is the threat to the Black community in America?

He who troubleth his own house shall inherit the wind.  Gays are the least of your problems.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> No one is "Homophobic" , I am not afraid of homosexuals, I just don't want their issues
> bundled with black issues, in a Democratic liberal party, that has sold out to the homosexuals with political power in this country. The scientific data is not diffineitive enough to say that homosexuality is something that people have no choice in selecting.
> It is a lifestyle that is in fact chosen. A perverse one at that.


So when did you choose to be heterosexual?  Because clearly you must be attracted to both men and women, but only engage in romance with women?  When did you choose that?  Gay issues have never been bundled with black issues.  Again, just because they share one thing in common, being minority status, does not mean they are bundled together.  If you go to the store to buy an apple, it is not bundled with a banana despite both being fruits.  They are two separate things with something in common.



> When the homosexual global conspirators, are now trying to activate their Judges, and
> other homosexuals in the Judicial system to legislate laws legalizing homosexual sodomy,thus forcing the majority heterosexual populace into accepting their homosexual lifestyle ,without any kind of popular vote, ie, homosexual marriage, this is what I am not in favor of.


And you think you're not homophobic?  Reconsider.

I hate to break it to you, but there's nothing illegal about anal sex, nor does it require judges to "legislate laws legalizing" it. The government has little say about what goes on in a bedroom between two consenting adults.  Why do you think you do?


----------



## asterism (Nov 22, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "Homophobic" , I am not afraid of homosexuals, I just don't want their issues
> ...



I don't think he objects to anal sex or even sex between men (think "down low") but the concept of open homosexuality as a lifestyle.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 22, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
> Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.
> 
> ...



"Black family structure"?? Who the fuck do you think you're kidding?

Chances are, you don't even know who your Daddy is.

You need to worry less about other people lifestyles and focus more on the failings within your own community.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




KFC is garbage, Popeyes and Churchs Chicken is where its at.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 22, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "Homophobic" , I am not afraid of homosexuals, I just don't want their issues
> ...



Anal sex between two men is still considered a crime in many countries throughout the 
world. It is a crime punishable by death in Iran. There is nothing o.k. about anal sex.
It is physiologically unsafe, and is very unsanitary to say the least.
There are still a few sodomy laws on the books in America also.
Sodomy is a form of insanity, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Tank (Nov 22, 2010)

How come when there is a gay black dude, they are always the gayest?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone else think that if Tank and 52Street got together they would make beautiful music?


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 22, 2010)

California Girl said:


> And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> 
> And, I might point out, 70% of black children are born to single mothers. What 'black family structure'?



I've always wondered about the Democrat vote. Conservatives (Repubicans ) are usually the ones accused of holding blacks back. But who was it that stood in the doorways to education and a path to the future?


Little Rock, Arkansas:
!957, Little Rock Nine. Govenor Orval Ugene Faubus (DEMOCRAT) Tried to hinder black students from going to white school even using the Arkansas National Gaurd. President Eisenhower nationalized the gaurd (taking control away from Faubus) and had them step down so black students could enter white school.


New Orleans:
1960, Ruby Bridges (there were others at different school but we most remember her. Note Norman Rockwells painting "The Trouble We All Live With") at the ripe old age of six needed the protection of Federal Marshalls to keep her safe from Govenor Jimmy Davis (DEMOCRAT) so little black Ruby Nell could enter white school.


Tuscaloosa Alabama:
1963, Vivian Malone Jones and James Hood needed Federal Marshalls to remove George Wallace (Not the black comedian one) the(DEMOCRAT) govenor from the doorway of a white school so the black students could enter.


----------



## Tank (Nov 22, 2010)

The majority of Africans feels the same as 52nd.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 22, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Anal sex between two men is still considered a crime in many countries throughout the
> world. It is a crime punishable by death in Iran. There is nothing o.k. about anal sex.
> It is physiologically unsafe, and is very unsanitary to say the least.
> There are still a few sodomy laws on the books in America also.
> Sodomy is a form of insanity, as far as I am concerned.



Why don't you go live in Iran then, since their standard of living seems to be desirable for you.  Hahaha.  What other countries make it illegal?  Why do you think it is physiologically unsafe?  And while you may believe anal sex is insanity, it's clear you're clueless when it comes to the sanity department yourself.  There's a reason why no psychiatrist anywhere in this country views it as a form of illness.  My guess is they're a whole lot smarter than you.

So, where's this list of countries you're thinking of moving to?


----------



## asterism (Nov 22, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Are you converted prison Moslem?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 22, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, the majority of black voters vote Democrat. Why is that?
> ...


You found it necessary to make the distinction of Conservatives (Republicans) but jump to the conclusion the Democrats you listed were also Liberal.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  It's always Conservatives blocking the progress on civil liberties.  In fact, it's always Conservatives eroding civil liberties.  There is no Conservative track record on advancing civil liberties.


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 22, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



t was Democrats who overwhelmingly voeted against the cilvil rights acts in the 60s, and why is it that the the first and only Black Speaker of The House was a Republican?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 22, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saltshaker said:
> ...


Do you understand the difference between political "party" and political "philosophy"?  Between organized political group and political ideology?  That's the kernel of the problem.


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 22, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The people I listed *were* Liberal in their philosophy. As was Albert Arnold Gore Juniors RACIST father, Albert Arnold Gore Senior who also with the many LIBERAL DEMOCRATS voted against the civil rights act.
James Anthony Traficant was a CONSERVITIVE DEMOCRAT. He was crooked but I liked him.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saltshaker said:
> ...



yeah.  Those Democrats were Liberals.  And the Conservatives were running the ACLU and marching arm-in-arm with Dr. King.  

Nice try burnishing the image, but we're smarter than you and fully know the truth.


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 23, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The Honorable Doctor King was Conservitive then (by todays standards) and he would be even more Conservitive in  todays world (IMO). And his niece Alveda King was at the Restoring Honor Rally with that EVIL RIGHT WING HATEMONGER CONSERVITIVE Glenn Beck at the Lincoln Memorial rather then with all those KIND LOVING CARING and GIVING LIBERALS at the Reclaim The Dream commemoritive march at the National Mall. I guess she is what the extreme left wing,  liberal black refers to as an Oreo.


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 23, 2010)

Did (does) anyone here know that the initial meeting which birthed the idea of the NAACP was with three *white* people?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 23, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > saltshaker said:
> ...


You can't swim away from this mistake.  You can't paint a veneer of lies over such a blatant falsehood.

You are expecting all of us to believe that Kumbya singing, peace and love chanting Liberals manned the water cannons and tear gas launchers in Selma and Birmingham.  That Liberals worked in legislatures all over the South to enforce and strengthen Jim Crow laws and voter registration suppression.  That Liberals met the Conservative Greenwich Village/Harvard Green Conservative Freedom Riders at the depots of Jackson and Memphis and cracked skulls.

You are expecting us to believe that the Conservative political ideology in America has a sterling record on race relations, civil rights and liberties.

You must be either blind or stupid or young.


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 23, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Theophilus Eugene "Bull" Connor was not a Kumbya singing , peace and love chanting Liberal. He was a hateful, rasist BASTERED (self made. No reference to mother intended) that manned the water cannons, water hoses, german shepards and tear gas launchers in Selma.

Bull Connor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 23, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Anal sex between two men is still considered a crime in many countries throughout the
> ...



I do not desire to live in Iran, but I may move to an African country, were homosexuality is illegal. I am already from a country were homosexuality is illegal, Jamaica. And it is not that I think anal intercourse is unsafe, medical studies have proven it to be very unsafe, and it destroys the immune system of men who engage in anal sex.There is something called "fecal bacteria, and pathogens" that live in the human anal canal.!It is in fact a part of the body for the disposal of human excrement.
And the American Psychiatric Association, once had homosexuality on their list of mental illnesses, until the homosexual lobby must have paid them off, to have homosexuality removed.
removed from the list.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I do not desire to live in Iran, but I may move to an African country, were homosexuality is illegal. I am already from a country were homosexuality is illegal, Jamaica. And it is not that I think anal intercourse is unsafe, medical studies have proven it to be very unsafe, and it destroys the immune system of men who engage in anal sex.There is something called "fecal bacteria, and pathogens" that live in the human anal canal.!It is in fact a part of the body for the disposal of human excrement.


What you're referring to is a virus, which can be transferred during vaginal sex as well.  Anal sex itself does not destroy the immune system.  Barriers such as condoms prevent the spread of such viruses for both vaginal and anal intercourse, thus the term "safe sex".



			
				52ndStreet said:
			
		

> And the American Psychiatric Association, once had homosexuality on their list of mental illnesses, until the homosexual lobby must have paid them off, to have homosexuality removed from the list.


Well, no.  The "homosexual lobby" didn't pay off a group of rich doctors.  It was removed because homosexuality was found to not be a psychiatric illness.  The "list of mental illnesses" you mentioned is called the DSM, and it is open to change from time to time.  In fact, a new version is coming out shortly.  Homosexuality is still not recognized as a mental illness in any developed country.  Where did you say you were from again?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Just as drugs, AIDS, Gang vilolence, were introduced into the black community, so is this scurge of homosexuality, and homosexual marriage being presented to blacks, by white America.



You dont give your race much credit.

So you are saying any vice us whiteys introduce into the black community, you blacks wont have the mental will power to resist it?

So if my rich company builds a shit load of artificial cliffs in the ghetto, blacks will line up to jump off of them?

Are you blaming the massive fat assness problem with all the fat disgusting people in the ghetto on white folks introducing KFC into the ghetto? Because blacks do have a huge issue with obesity, and ya'll eat the hell out of some chicken that Col. Sanders cooks up. Is that our fault too?


----------



## asterism (Nov 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Good luck in Africa.  Bring guns.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 24, 2010)

asterism said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



I have already started to stockpile my weapons and ammunition for my Africa move.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 24, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I do not desire to live in Iran, but I may move to an African country, were homosexuality is illegal. I am already from a country were homosexuality is illegal, Jamaica. And it is not that I think anal intercourse is unsafe, medical studies have proven it to be very unsafe, and it destroys the immune system of men who engage in anal sex.There is something called "fecal bacteria, and pathogens" that live in the human anal canal.!It is in fact a part of the body for the disposal of human excrement.
> ...



Anal sex does destroy the immune system of men who engage in it. Also the the tissue
of the human rectum was not designed as an entrance, there have been reports of homosexuals with torn anal canal, and rectel muscle control problems. Inability to 
control their rectal muscle , because of to munch anal intercourse.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hurry up then!!! I got a big ole boat you and the other coons can jump on for free, fuel is on my tab!!!!


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 24, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Anal sex does destroy the immune system *of men who engage in it. *Also the the tissue of the human rectum was not designed as an entrance, there have been reports of homosexuals with torn anal canal, and rectel muscle control problems. Inability to
> control their rectal muscle , because of to munch anal intercourse.



What about women who engage in anal sex?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats the deal with all this butt sex talk. Thought this was the racial bomb throwing forum?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 24, 2010)

bucs90 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Well gollie, I need to get in touch with you if ya got a Boat with all kinds of fuel.
You is just the white man I been looking for.!!
I gots to get outta this sucka butt homo white mans land pronto!!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2010)

Black people in America must reject whole hartedly the white liberal Homosexual agenda.
This is a dead end agenda as far as black people are concerned.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2010)

bucs90 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Just as drugs, AIDS, Gang vilolence, were introduced into the black community, so is this scurge of homosexuality, and homosexual marriage being presented to blacks, by white America.
> ...




KFC is a joke, Popeyes, Church's Chicken and Bojangles are much better.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Anal sex does destroy the immune system of men who engage in it.


Well no.  This still isn't true.  At all.  The immune system is mediated by blood producing areas of the body, being bone marrow, and is cultivated in lymph tissue throughout the body.  Anal sex  in and of itself does not in any way affect the bone marrow or lymph regions. Do you honestly think the bones or thymus or spleen or lymph nodes in your neck get damaged due to anal sex?  You're the walking stereotype of an uneducated ignorant hick. 



52ndStreet said:


> Also the the tissue of the human rectum was not designed as an entrance, there have been reports of homosexuals with torn anal canal, and rectel muscle control problems.


There are also reports of vaginal bleeding during sex. There are ALSO reports of heterosexuals with torn anal canals from moving feces. This is actually very common, especially in people with constipation.  What's your point?  Tissue is not a one way street.  The anal mucosa has no way of detecting or understanding which direction things are moved over it.  In fact, if you know anything about anatomy or physiology, you would realize that feces does move "backwards" at times near the anus. 

So once again I find you either making up or propagating ridiculous ideas because you are completely uneducated on this topic. Does it anger you that the average homosexual probably makes more money than you do and is more successful at their job?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 10, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Anal sex does destroy the immune system of men who engage in it.
> ...



Well Mr. Homo smarter thanHick , if you think I am making all of this up. Please google
"The health dangers of homosexual sex" , which is what I did to get all the info I received about the dangers of homosxual sex. Get back to me with what kind of response you received.!

Anal homo sex is very unsainitary , and is dangerous. The female vagina membrain is a lot 
thicker than the male anal canal. Which was not designed forsexual intercourse.! These are the medical facts.!
Please Google "The health risks of Homosexual sex" you will see an article by "John R Driggs Jr." from the catholic educational resource. Google the info just as I have it above,
read this mans article , then get back to me. You other posters are all welcome to do the same.


----------



## rikules (Dec 10, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
> Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.
> 
> ...



and the truth is, my friend, that this;


"Black people must resist being brainwashed into accepting homosexuality as "normal" or as an "alternative lifestyle""


is just irrational and illogical fear mongering

most homosexuals are decent and honorable people
they work, have careers, own businesses, CONTRIBUTE to society
they are our children, our brothers and sisters, our friends and neighbors
their sexual proclivities are NOBODIES business
and as Americans they deserve the same rights and respect as everyone else


and this;

" It is just another attempt at genocide of the black race."


is ridiculous! And its more irrational fear and hate mongering


and THIS...!;

"Just as drugs, AIDS, Gang vilolence, were introduced into the black community, so is this scurge of homosexuality, and homosexual marriage being presented to blacks, by white America."

I remember when liberals use to make these accusations back in the 1980's

REAL conservatives use to MOCK this type of speech....


but when a conservative (a rather rabid one, too) says the same thing it makes sense?

and finally................

people who believe lunacies like this;

"Black people must resist being brainwashed into accepting homosexuality as "normal" or as an "alternative lifestyle"
it is not.! It is just another attempt at genocide of the black race. As homosexuals can not reproduce themselves.
Just as drugs, AIDS, Gang vilolence, were introduced into the black community, so is this scurge of homosexuality, and homosexual marriage being presented to blacks, by white America."


are likely to VOTE to criminalize homosexuality


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

So is having anal sex with a woman ok or is that bad too?


----------



## rikules (Dec 10, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



living near nuclear power plants will kill you

people die at NASCAR events

football kills high school kids every year

cigarette smoking will kill you

alcohol will kill you

refusing to diet and exercise and consuming way too much crap will kill you

people engage in risky behavior all the time....

no sense getting all riled up about it......


----------



## rikules (Dec 10, 2010)

Tank said:


> The majority of Africans feels the same as 52nd.



Poll: Support For Same Sex Marriage Grows - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



support for gay rights grows


Civil Rights


support for gays in military grows


U.S. public opinion polls on homosexuality

support for gay rights grows


Trends in Political Values and Core Attitudes: 1987-2007 - Pew Research Center

"the survey records further declines in traditional social attitudes. The poll finds greater public acceptance of homosexuality and less desire for women to play traditional roles in society. Both represent a continuation of trends that have been apparent over the past 20 years, and have occurred mostly among older people. The younger generations have changed the least, as they have consistently expressed more accepting points of view over the past 20 years."


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 10, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> KFC is a joke, Popeyes, Church's Chicken and Bojangles are much better.



Cincinnati got a place on Vine Street down from the Zoo called "Richie's" . Got some damn good chicken and biscuits.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

saltshaker said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > KFC is a joke, Popeyes, Church's Chicken and Bojangles are much better.
> ...



In Richmond Virginia there is a Mexican rotissirie chicken place called Chicken Fiesta, now its rotissirie chicken not fried but is very damn good, I miss being in Virginia because of that place.

Wix.com - Website built by Chicken_Fiesta based on E-Counselors


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Well Mr. Homo smarter thanHick , if you think I am making all of this up. Please google
> "The health dangers of homosexual sex" , which is what I did to get all the info I received about the dangers of homosxual sex. Get back to me with what kind of response you received.!


I don't deny that homosexual anal intercourse can result in skin breaks.  So can heterosexual anal intercourse, as can heterosexual vaginal intercourse.  My point wasn't denying that absolutely nothing can go wrong with homosexual anal sex, but that it has the SAME risks as heterosexual sex.  This is a point you can't seem to understand.  Since you seem to get the total extent of your prestigious medical education from google, try looking up these words: dyspareunia, vaginismus.  

So what you're pointing to is a potential undesirable outcome that can happen to anyone, not just homosexuals. So why do you think it only applies to homosexuals?



> Anal homo sex is very unsainitary , and is dangerous. The female vagina membrain is a lot
> thicker than the male anal canal. Which was not designed forsexual intercourse.! These are the medical facts.!
> Please Google "The health risks of Homosexual sex" you will see an article by "John R Driggs Jr." from the catholic educational resource. Google the info just as I have it above,
> read this mans article , then get back to me. You other posters are all welcome to do the same.


Again, you make vague references about things being unsanitary and dangerous, and yet are unable to provide specific reasons.  The fact is, no form of sexual intercourse is "sanitary".  None.  The human vagina is FULL of bacteria.  So is the mouth.  So what form of sex do you think is "sanitary"?

The "article" you reference is not published.  Take a moment to think about what that means.  NO academic or peer reviewed research journal actually accepted his writings into any credible publication whatsoever.  This is the equivalent to someone writing on a blog.  Nonetheless, while some of the things he points out are true, they are equally shared within the heterosexual population as well. 

If you want to make the claim that no one should have sex if thinner membranes can be broken or produce bleeding, then by your logic every woman on earth should still be a virgin.  

But at the end of the day, why do YOU care what other people are doing in their own bedrooms?  Why do YOU need to make a point about anal sex at all?  

*Let's stop sidestepping your actual goals here.* This has nothing to do with anal intercourse as the things you point out happen during vaginal intercourse and defecation as well.  In fact, you don't give a crap about the health of homosexuals whatsoever.  You're just a bigoted gay basher trying to drum up hatred like the good uneducated Christian hick you are.  So why don't YOU continue participating in whatever "unsanitary" form of sex YOU desire, and leave others to do what they want behind closed doors.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mr. Homo smarter thanHick , if you think I am making all of this up. Please google
> ...



My point here sir is not bashing anyone. It is to simply point out that Homosexual sex is
very unsanitary, it is unsafe, and it causes the spread of dangerous fecal bacteria. The bacteria in the female vagina is not as lethal as fecal matter bacteria found in the human rectal canal. So, the point that you are trying to make will not stand. The female vagina is many more mili meters thicker than the rectal canal, and is designed for intercourse, the rectal canal was not. So please don't try to compare the two parts of the human body. They are not the same.
You are  a Homosexual degenerate deviant, who practices a very unsanitary and disgusting, medically unsafe lifestyle. Heterosexual sex , is sex for clean pleasure and procreation. Homosexual sex is a human abomination, and perversion,and serves no reproductive purpose and must be outlawed, and criminalized.!!

Please read the artical by Dr. Driggs, Google the "Health risks of Homosexual sex". Homosexual men had many more sexual partners than heterosexual men, practiced  unsafe  sex. And they transmitted more antibiotic resistant forms of venerial diseases.


----------



## mal (Dec 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Race isn't Relevant... The Species has a Family Structure that is Natural REGARDLESS of Race...

We ALL Exist because of it.

And don't Worry, the REPUBLICans have the House and Barry Obama doesn't Support Homosexual Marriage either, so you won't be Forced to Marry Bass... 



peace...


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 12, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> My point here sir is not bashing anyone.


We'll get back to this point in a bit, as you prove yourself wrong in the same post. 



52ndStreet said:


> It is to simply point out that Homosexual sex is
> very unsanitary, it is unsafe, and it causes the spread of dangerous fecal bacteria. The bacteria in the female vagina is not as lethal as fecal matter bacteria found in the human rectal canal.


So you're saying that bacteria inside 30ft of a absorbent human digestive tract is safe, but as soon as it touches a penis it turns "lethal"?!  ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!  I've heard a lot of really dumb hicks say ridiculous things on this board, but that is the most moronic thing I have yet to read here.  

Tell me this: when was the last time you EVER heard of a gay person dying from fecal bacteria.  NEVER!  Salmonella of the penis does not exist! The pathogens of concern in anal sex are THE EXACT SAME pathogens of concern in vaginal sex. EXACTLY THE SAME.  Thus anyone worried about pathogens in any form of sex is encouraged to practice safe sex with condoms.  Any 8th grader who has taken sex ed knows these things, but apparently you don't.



52ndStreet said:


> The female vagina is many more mili meters thicker than the rectal canal, and is designed for intercourse, the rectal canal was not. So please don't try to compare the two parts of the human body. They are not the same.


Actually, they are comprised of the EXACT same type of covering.  The vagina is covered in stratified squamous epithelium. The end of the anal canal is covered in stratified squamous epithelium.  It does change further in the body, but REGARDLESS OF THIS FACT, you still seem incapable of understanding that tears to this covering occur in both the vagina and anus during intercourse.  Again, if your goal was to prevent any tearing that produces bleeding, all women would be virgins.  Your point is still crap. 

You then go on to say it should be outlawed.  Why do you think you should be able to control what other people do in the privacy of their own bedrooms just because you do not wish to practice it?  This is a question you continually avoid.



52ndStreet said:


> You are  a Homosexual degenerate deviant, who practices a very unsanitary and disgusting, medically unsafe lifestyle. Homosexual sex is a human abomination, and perversion,and serves no reproductive purpose and must be outlawed, and criminalized.!!


So how do you think this above quote compares to your previous one which states "My point here sir is not bashing anyone." ?  You don't know a thing about me, and yet you resort to this childish name calling while claiming you aren't here to bash anyone.  I am not a homosexual, but I am a medical professional and a damn proud ally, you homophobic bigot. *YOU are the face of dumb Christian hicks everywhere: *ignorant, gullible, intolerant, fear-mongering, and bigoted. One century ago, you would be hanging black men on the side of the road, and two centuries before that you'd be on the front line stoning witches.  

*Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*


----------



## Wingsofwind (Dec 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Like I said.  The right wing hates gays, blacks, Muslim, Hispanics and atheists.  Once they go through these groups, they start all over again.
> 
> 90% white, mostly Christian.



I lean more to the right and I don't hate these people, I just rather they not push their ideas on me. If they kept to themselves and abided by the law then I would have no problem with them.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if 52nd Street would be comfy with the agenda of my gay conservative friends?  They're white, mostly.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 15, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I wonder if 52nd Street would be comfy with the agenda of my gay conservative friends?  They're white, mostly.



Aren't you part of this white liberal homo agenda Madeline.?! Get lost  Ms. Lesbian in the closet.!!?


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 18, 2010)

Let me know if you have any questions about my last post.


----------



## SwordofDamocles (Dec 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So you are okay that Opie dope wants to give the military (who voted him into office) a 1.4% raise?  How liberal of you.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > My point here sir is not bashing anyone.
> ...



Well sir, if you say you work as a medical professional, you should know about the health risks of Homosexual sex. I sure you did not read the article by Dr. Driggs that I was telling you about. Because you know the scientific data does show that homosexual sex is unsafe and unsanitary.Homosexual men have a higher frequency of sexual partners,and sexually transmitted diseases. and they do not practice safe sex with each other.Google "the health risks of homosexual sex" as
I urged you to do a few days ago.

I think "the malignant filth" is people like you that condone Sodomy. Which is a sick and disgusting immoral lifestyle. In some countries sir people like you and those Homosexuals
that you are bleeding out your homo sympathetic heart to, would be mutilated and then incinerated. You disgust me.Stop supporting fecal matter sex.! You are sick in your logic.


----------



## casper4020322 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is BS! We've got elderly ppl needing help and you non-spelling, hate-mongering, assholes don't even give a shit. Well, I am taking names and if you turn out to be one of the ppl who crosses my desk when you need someone to wipe the shit off your sorry asses...I am turning you down!! And I hope the other agencies do as well. Don't for one minute think that you are not going to need one of us!


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Well sir, if you say you work as a medical professional, you should know about the health risks of Homosexual sex. I sure you did not read the article by Dr. Driggs that I was telling you about. Because you know the scientific data does show that homosexual sex is unsafe and unsanitary.Homosexual men have a higher frequency of sexual partners,and sexually transmitted diseases. and they do not practice safe sex with each other.


I have in fact read your opinion piece, but tend to take my medical knowledge from peer reviewed publications from reputable scientific journals.  I am well aware of the health risks of sexual intercourse of ANY variety, as well as the health risks associated with drinking, smoking, sedentary lifestyles, and overeating.  *WE DO NOT MAKE LAWS AGAINST THEM.*  You, on the other hand, continue to exhibit your pure ignorance on the topic, stating such ridiculous beliefs of anal sex being more unsanitary because of "fatal bacteria". Once again I will inform you that the STDs that gay men are at risk for are the EXACT SAME STDs that everyone else is at risk for, and that practicing safe sex is an easy solution to reduce such risks. 

Nevertheless you still provide ZERO reason why you or anyone else should be concerned about what other people do in their own bedrooms.  Why don't you do yourself a favor and stop thinking about gay sex so much.



52ndStreet said:


> In some countries sir people like you and those Homosexuals that you are bleeding out your homo sympathetic heart to, would be mutilated and then incinerated. You disgust me.Stop supporting fecal matter sex.! You are sick in your logic.


Yes, and those countries are not this one.  They are countries that strip citizens of personal freedoms.  If you're so interested in someone ruling over how you think and what you do in your own bedroom, I recommend you head out to the middle east and join some radical Islamic organization.

In conclusion, you remain an uneducated and ignorant bigot who continues to believe the sexual actions of two consenting adults should be monitored and outlawed as you personally see fit, despite those actions not affecting you in any way, shape, or form. 


*Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*


----------



## Ropey (Dec 23, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well sir, if you say you work as a medical professional, you should know about the health risks of Homosexual sex. I sure you did not read the article by Dr. Driggs that I was telling you about. Because you know the scientific data does show that homosexual sex is unsafe and unsanitary.Homosexual men have a higher frequency of sexual partners,and sexually transmitted diseases. and they do not practice safe sex with each other.
> ...



To my view, this post needs a quote rather than a thanks.


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> 52ndStreet is no moron or idiot, he is a black male who is knows that the white liberal democratic agenda, is not an agenda black people need to blindly follow or accept.
> Not all Republicans dislike blacks or minorities. This is false democratic propoganda aimed at keeping blacks away from the Republican party.
> 
> Blacks need to separate from the White liberal democratic agenda, because it includes ideals and issues
> ...



Many right wingers actually want to personally take care of blacks.  They call such care, "Slavery".


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Lucky for us so many women like anal sex.  They must be made of "rubber".


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> So is having anal sex with a woman ok or is that bad too?



It's "bad".  That's why everyone wants to do it.


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2010)

SwordofDamocles said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



That's probably all the Republicans would let them have.  You know.  The "filibuster" party.

Remember, it was McCain who said if you give soldiers benefits, they will want to get out of the military.

Just look at those soldiers, a true "rainbow coalition".  And someone said this picture was from a blog so it must be a lie.  Doesn't look "photo-shopped" to me.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 23, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well sir, if you say you work as a medical professional, you should know about the health risks of Homosexual sex. I sure you did not read the article by Dr. Driggs that I was telling you about. Because you know the scientific data does show that homosexual sex is unsafe and unsanitary.Homosexual men have a higher frequency of sexual partners,and sexually transmitted diseases. and they do not practice safe sex with each other.
> ...



We must be concerned what people do in their bedrooms because, we have young impressionable children that may see two grown men walk out of a bedroom, or see them holding hands walking down the street.This sight can mentally scar a childs mind, or cause confusion, with regards to human sexuality.

And those Homo hepatitis a, and b viruses that mutate, and resist anti-biotics, do 
transfer into the heterosexual community, from the homosexual community.
This is why we have to be concerned what homosexuals do amongst themselves.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> are not  condusive to the propogation of the black family structure.
> Homosexual marriage is one of these dead end issues.
> 
> ...



*^^Another ignorant, hateful, bass ackwards bigot who's likely closeted himself, that's really the only way to explain such spam BS like this.^^*


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in America must realize that the white liberal agenda is loaded with issues that
> ...



Then how do we explain you?  I thought you were "right wing".  That's just how most of them think.  Isn't that the group you want to belong too?  If I'm wrong, I'm sorry, but I thought you two were "together".


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 23, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> We must be concerned what people do in their bedrooms because, we have young impressionable children that may see two grown men walk out of a bedroom


Oh?  Where are young impressionable children watching two grown men coming out of a bedroom?  Better yet: if a child sees two men come from someplace, what IMPRESSION do you think they get?  Perhaps you are unaware that most 6 year olds don't understand the intricacies of heterosexual sex, let alone homosexual sex.  

So again I can't help but ask what you're so afraid of?  That children will catch the infectious gay gene?  That someone may need to explain to them that emotions are not bound by gender?  That they might get confused and start trying to hump farm animals?  

How about this: why don't you let parents across the country deal with their own children, and you propagate your homophobic bigotry with yours. In the meantime, outlawing bedroom activities still doesn't stop two men from holding hands with each other.  Or does that cause "fatal bacteria" as well?



52ndStreet said:


> And those Homo hepatitis a, and b viruses that mutate, and resist anti-biotics


Let me stop you right there, bigot. Hep A is not transmitted through sexual contact, and vaccination against Hep B is given at birth.  Furthermore, antibiotics don't work against ANY virus because they only work against bacteria.  Seeing as you've now exhibited compounded stupidity on this topic, I strongly recommend you let medical professionals worry about those pesky medical facts you seem to continue getting wrong. 

Let me know if you have any other unfounded bigotry you'd like me to publicly demolish.  Hopefully there are some impressionable children reading this and learn to avoid behavior such as yours.


*Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 26, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > We must be concerned what people do in their bedrooms because, we have young impressionable children that may see two grown men walk out of a bedroom
> ...



Hep A may not be transmitted through sexual contact, but Hep B is transmitted by way of homo sex, and has mutated in the homosexual community, and there is a strain that is resistant to medication.
Let me be blunt sir, you are a supporter of a abnormal perverted lifestyle that has many
unsanitary diseases and practices. Your attempt to normalize it, or to make homosexuality seem o.k. because two adult men want to engage in homosexual acts is not accepted, and is wrong.Hemmoroids are another disease that is prevalent within the homosexual community.And can we all remember where AIDS got its start from.Yes the Homosexual community.!


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Hep A may not be transmitted through sexual contact, but Hep B is transmitted by way of homo sex, and has mutated in the homosexual community, and there is a strain that is resistant to medication.
> Let me be blunt sir, you are a supporter of a abnormal perverted lifestyle that has many
> unsanitary diseases and practices. Your attempt to normalize it, or to make homosexuality seem o.k. because two adult men want to engage in homosexual acts is not accepted, and is wrong.


Quite masochistic.  Well, if you'd like to continue making up information on topics you clearly don't understand, it is my enjoyment to continue making a mockery of you.

HepB is transmitted through bodily fluid exchange, be it homosexual or heterosexual sex.  The vaccination that protects people against hepatitis B is given AT BIRTH and has been around for 30 years.  The virus is no more resistant to medication today, as 95% of hepatitis B resolves spontaneously, and the same 5% goes on to become chronic and is treated with the same medications with the same efficacy. 

Let me be blunt with you, filth.  You are a supporter of an abnormal bigoted lifestyle that has many ridiculous ideas and practices.  You attempt to normalize your stupidity and hatred to make it seem o.k., but when dumb hicks such as yourself want to state false medical ideas to promote their own prejudiced agenda, it is not accepted, and it is wrong.

You are the type on the front line burning black people a century ago, and stoning "witches" prior to that.  You may not like gay people, but they aren't a detriment to society like you are.  They don't halt progress and education like you do.  They don't spread lies and hatred for evil purposes as you do. 
*
Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2010)

White Liberal Homosexual agenda, not what black people need.

Of course, white wing conservatives know exactly what black people need.  It's why we fought them.  Thank Gawd they lost.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> White Liberal Homosexual agenda, not what black people need.
> 
> Of course, white wing conservatives know exactly what black people need.  It's why we fought them.  Thank Gawd they lost.


^^^ and here is a white liberal


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 27, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Hep A may not be transmitted through sexual contact, but Hep B is transmitted by way of homo sex, and has mutated in the homosexual community, and there is a strain that is resistant to medication.
> ...



Well sir , here we go again. I may not be a medical professional as you are, but I do remember reading once that homosexual men do contract a strain of hepatitis B, that is 
found only in homosexual men that don not use condoms. This is strain is also 
resistant to medication. So , your attempt to discredit this information ,because it is coming from some one who is not a medical professioanl is illogical.
Let me be very blunt again, homosexual sex is unsanitary, and imoral.
You should stop trying to make it seem as a natural human alterantive.It is not.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Dec 28, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Well sir , here we go again. I may not be a medical professional as you are, but I do remember reading once that homosexual men do contract a strain of hepatitis B, that is found only in homosexual men


You read wrong.  There's a reason you are completely incapable of finding that article: it doesn't exist.  Stupidity is inconvenient like that. 



52ndStreet said:


> Let me be very blunt again, homosexual sex is unsanitary, and imoral.


Let me be very blung again: bigotry is immoral.  Your actions are malicious, filled with hatred, and propagate completely false information.  For someone so concerned about morality, you have yet to show such decency here.

*Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 30, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well sir , here we go again. I may not be a medical professional as you are, but I do remember reading once that homosexual men do contract a strain of hepatitis B, that is found only in homosexual men
> ...



Sir , there was a time when Homosexuals and their supporters were castrated ,multilated 
and incinerated. Those times may return one day.


----------



## goshinj (Dec 30, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



So 52nd, you think we should just go ahead and castrate, mutilate, and incinerate, homosexuals and their supporters today? Come now Mr. big black macho man, since you know it all and are such a f*cking bigot, racist, piss of donkey sh*t yourself, why don't you just tell us how you see everything in your own narrow mind. Tell us how you really feel. Do you think you're the next Dr. King or something. Seems like you know everything society needs to do, and only on your own terms. I really and wholeheartedly believe the truth is that you're so insecure with yourself and your own life that you can't think of other things to do other than hate everyone except for the all knowing and wholesome BLACK MAN.


----------



## saltshaker (Dec 30, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Sir , there was a time when Homosexuals and their supporters were castrated ,multilated and incinerated. Those times may return one day.



You picking up bad habits from the CRACKER MAN there 52nd? Was a time when that was done to blacks.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 30, 2010)

I doubt anyone knows what Black people need. I will assume that this post is about Black America and move on that premise. 

I know that I don't know what such a largely diverse group of people need, so I will just let them along with their support groups define what is best for them within the American frameworks.

Here's what I know personally. America's rich and highly capable Blacks are moving. I've never seen so much energy, time and funds spent by rich Black America since I began watching the fascinating exercise in humanity that is America. A new generation moves into governing and this generation is not so braised by Jim Crow as the previous generation. A new and more energetic generation who do not feel as bounded as the previous generation. One which is looking to raise from the ground up, since they now see themselves as the top down.

I sure wish I could either live for another sixty years, or know what becomes of this proof of diversity and exercise in humanity that is known as America. 

The media and Oprah. I doubt if many know the true amount of time, effort and money that she has put into raising the bar to familial responsibility. 

Whilst Bill Cosby was ranting at "them."

She was organizing.

A clear fail for his method and a vast win for hers.

Yes, I think I will leave Black America to the Black Americans. They seem to have learned rather quickly.

Props to them. Props to America, even in times of economic trials, you are one people. In times of war, you all will rise up. This comes from one who has three generations in North America and whose people have historical eyes.

Now any attempt to tie other platforms to the Black America platform seems rather foolish. It's far too complex on its own.  Really.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 31, 2010)

goshinj said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



Well Mr. faggot ass white boy homo supporter, don't be jealous because you white boys
don't have any penises,or got to take Viagra to keep your pathetic errections, or just don't have as much charisma, or natural style and rhytm as us black brothers. Don't hate 
the players faggot boy supporter, hate the game.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jan 2, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Sir , there was a time when Homosexuals and their supporters were castrated ,multilated
> and incinerated. Those times may return one day.


So you think torturing people is acceptable in a civilized society?  You are either a dumb troll or a dumb hick.  I haven't quite decided yet.

*Gay men may come in contact with some crap in their lives, but nothing compares to malignant filth like you.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## goshinj (Jan 3, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> goshinj said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



First thing you comment on is penis size. You are the one posting about homosexuals? Makes one think doesn't it. Penis size(myth). Look it up dipsh*t. Never had any black girls I've been with complain at all about my size. Charisma, natural style, and rhytm. What a fu*king joke. Are you serious? I think you might have just got your panties in a wad because I'm calling you out for who you really are. Have a beautiful day.......


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 3, 2011)

goshinj said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > goshinj said:
> ...



Your mighty whity white girls not good enough for you?Got to try some jungle feaver woman huh?, you white boys are pathetic, always after black women.!!


----------



## goshinj (Jan 3, 2011)

So we are pathetic because a black woman chooses a white man to have sex with? Is it because they don't want to be with a black degenerate like yourself? Whatever......


----------



## bodecea (Jan 3, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I see that gleam in your eye.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Jan 4, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> goshinj said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



White men are always after Black women? Where I live it is VERY rare to see a White man with a Black woman. You will see a lot of Black men with White women, but hardly the other way around. Seems to me the Black women are not good enough for the Black men so they go after the White women. 

I have seen and heard Black men say what you just said but they are with White women themselves. If they don't like a White man being with a Black woman then why do they get with a White woman?


----------



## editec (Jan 4, 2011)

_SOME_body needs to go read a book.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 4, 2011)

Wingsofwind said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > goshinj said:
> ...



95% percent of black men marry black women. Irregardless of what you have been seeing
in your neighborhood.And I think 97% percent of you White boys marry white women.
Can some one explain those statistics.?


----------



## saltshaker (Jan 4, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



They're your statistics 52nd. If it is white men after black women and not black men after white women then why do a larger percentage of white men marry white women then black men marry black women? Your statistics, your words.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Jan 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



3% of White men is 2% less than the 5% of Black men. 

One expaination would be that the 3% of White men that don't marry White women marry NOT ONLY Black women but all kinds of other races of women. 

My neighbor's son is married to an Asian girl, And I know a few men that are married to full booded Amreican Indians. I don't know any Black men (though I know there are some) that marry other races besides White or Black women.

Besides, I never said that MOST Black men go after White women, I said that you see more Black men with White women than you do the other way around 

Can you post the link to where you got the info.?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 9, 2011)

Wingsofwind said:


> Besides, I never said that MOST Black men go after White women, I said that you see more Black men with White women than you do the other way around


If I was Black I probably wouldn't marry a Black woman either. Nor would I speak jive. In fact, I  would probably be looked at by other blacks as an Uncle Tom!


----------

